# Any grouse near Grand Rapids or good small game areas



## JigginXJordan24 (Sep 30, 2020)

I am taking a friend small game hunting for the first time and really want to get them loving our wonderful sport!Is there any grouse in canonsburg state game area or rogue river state game area or if you know any good land in the area please let me know


----------

